# Taubenabwehr mit Logo



## LOGO! TD (21 Januar 2011)

Wir haben Tauben


----------



## LOGO! TD (21 Januar 2011)

*Zusatz*

Außerdem würde ich noch


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 Januar 2011)

Sorry, zur Logo kann ich nichts beisteuern aber bei dem Problem fällt mir nur ein
[OffTopic]
Besser den Spatz in der Hand, als die Tauben auf dem Dach.
[/OffTopic]
Und das scheint ja zu stimmen.

Zurück zum Thema: 
Ist eine Hupe mit 112 dB in einer Wohngegend überhaupt zulässig? Oder befindet sich das Haus auf freiem Feld? Wie sieht es da mit dem Blitzlicht aus?
Ich weiß nur, dass manche Bahnhöfe die Tauben mit Schallfrequenzen bekämpfen, die für Menschen nicht hörbar sind. Vielleicht mal in der Richtung googeln. Gibt vielleicht weniger Ärger.


----------



## himbeergeist (21 Januar 2011)

....Zufallsgenerator, da werden Sie geholfen. 

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Januar 2011)

Ich bin der Auffassung das für Steuerungen jeder Ausführung eine Art kleiner
Waffenschein eingeführt wird, so das nicht jeder damit rumhantieren kann. 
Ich hoffe der Tierschutzverein bekommt Wind von deine Vorhaben. Wie ist
Es jetzt mit deiner Aufzugsteuerung für das Baumhaus von deinen Kumpel?
Hat das nicht funktioniert und du suchst jetzt andere Verwendung für das Logo
oder Scheissen die Vögel ins Baumhaus?


----------



## Der Praktikant (22 Januar 2011)

Für was man heute schon alles ne Logo braucht



> Ich weiß nur, dass manche Bahnhöfe die Tauben mit Schallfrequenzen bekämpfen, die für Menschen nicht hörbar sind.



Wir hatten bei uns so einen Schallgeber mit "für Menschen nicht hörbaren Tönen" gegen Nager. Fakt war man hört sie doch.
Am Tag war das aufgrund der Umgebungsgeräusche kein Problem.
Aber Nachts ging das auch durch geschlossene Fenster schon gewaltig auf die Nerven.

Da will ich mir ne 112dB Hupe gar nicht erst vorstellen, die alle paar Minuten losgeht.

Was aber gut gegen Tauben hilft (und keinen nervt) sind schwarze Kunstsoffkrähen, die beweglich an einer kurzen Schnur aufgehängt sind.
Der Anblick ist allerdings gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## LOGO! TD (24 Januar 2011)

Der Praktikant schrieb:


> Was aber gut gegen Tauben hilft (und keinen nervt) sind schwarze Kunstsoffkrähen, die beweglich an einer kurzen Schnur aufgehängt sind.
> Der Anblick ist allerdings gewöhnungsbedürftig.


 Die haben wir jetzt! es geht wunderbar!!!


----------



## Nordischerjung (24 Januar 2011)

LOGO! TD schrieb:


> Die haben wir jetzt! es geht wunderbar!!!



Dann kannst du doch die Bewegung rhytmisch mit der Logo automatisieren *ROFL*


----------



## Der Praktikant (24 Januar 2011)

Aber dann bitte mit 3 Achsen


----------



## Question_mark (24 Januar 2011)

*Daran könnte ich mich gewöhnen*

Hallo,



			
				Der Praktikant schrieb:
			
		

> Was aber gut gegen Tauben hilft (und keinen nervt) sind schwarze Kunstsoffkrähen, die beweglich an einer kurzen Schnur aufgehängt sind.



Ach, die Herstellung dieser Kunststoffkrähen kostet doch wertvolle, immer weniger vorhandene Ressourcen. Vielleicht sollte man einfach die Logo-Programmierer an einem Seil aufknüpfen ...  *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Der Praktikant (24 Januar 2011)

Nachfolgendes bitte nicht ernst nehmen

Hm... ob das so viel bringen würde?

Man braucht ein dickeres, längeres Seil, eine stabilere Galgenkonstruktion, ganz zu schweigen von der zu leistenden Arbeit, den Logoprogrammierer aus dem Kinderzimmer aufs Dach zu bekommen....
Allerdings könnte man die Sachen aus nachwachsenden Rohstoffen herstellen, was folglich umweltfreundlicher wäre.

Ich persönlich wäre für die Einrichtung eines Naturschutzreservates, mit natürlichem Lebensraum für Tauben (Dächer, Marktplätze, uvm.) und die Umsiedlung des hupenden Logoprogrammieres.
Als neues Domizil wäre ein Baumhaus zu empfehlen, da dieses auch im hohen Alter noch problemlos(wenn die Logo läuft) über den Aufzug erreichbar wäre.


----------



## Question_mark (24 Januar 2011)

*Dann wären wir ja ein Problem los*

Hallo,



			
				Der Praktikant schrieb:
			
		

> da dieses auch im hohen Alter noch problemlos(wenn die Logo läuft) über den Aufzug erreichbar wäre



Yeep, und wenn der Aufzug wegen der Logo nicht funktioniert, dann fällt der Logo-Programmierer vom Baum und wir sind ein Problem los *ROFL*

Okay, dafür schmeisse ich glatt fünf Euro in die Kalauerkasse.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Dr.M (25 Januar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ist eine Hupe mit 112 dB in einer Wohngegend überhaupt zulässig? Oder befindet sich das Haus auf freiem Feld?



Also wir auf dem Land lösen diese Taubenprobleme anders. Dafür gibt es Leute, die genug für die Taubenabwehr am Start haben.

http://www.mainpost.de/ueberregiona...Kurt-ldquo-schockt-sein-Dorf;art16698,5939928

LOGO? Pah...


----------



## LOGO! TD (26 Januar 2011)

Der Praktikant schrieb:


> Aber dann bitte mit 3 Achsen


 nee 6, dann dreht er sich auch noch


----------



## LOGO! TD (26 Januar 2011)

Der Praktikant schrieb:


> da dieses auch im hohen Alter noch problemlos(wenn die Logo läuft) über den Aufzug erreichbar wäre.


Jaja mit 79,985845 Jahren ist man nicht mehr jung!!!


----------



## LOGO! TD (26 Januar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hurra ich lebe noch (mit 79,985845 jahren)


----------



## LOGO! TD (26 Januar 2011)

Der Praktikant schrieb:


> Logoprogrammierer aus dem Kinderzimmer aufs Dach zu bekommen....


*ROFL*
 Kinderzimmer? mit 79,985845 jahren, wo gibts denn so was???


----------



## Sinix (27 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich bin der Auffassung das für Steuerungen jeder Ausführung eine Art kleiner
> Waffenschein eingeführt wird, so das nicht jeder damit rumhantieren kann.
> Ich hoffe der Tierschutzverein bekommt Wind von deine Vorhaben.




Jaja die Tierschützer sind wieder unterwegs. Was sind das nur für Leute die da so herrlich im Einklang der Natur leben. Sich lieber jede Nacht das Auto vom Marder zerfressen lassen, als jenem auch nur ein Haar zu krümmen. Oder jeden Tag die Hundepisse an Ihrem Eckhaus dulden, statt mit ner Logo-Steuerung die Spritzdüse aus der Nissan-Werbung nachzubauen...

Um zum Thema zu kommen: Liebe Tierschützer, muss nicht erstmal zwischen dem bloßen Vertreiben von Tieren (wie z.B. die Ratten der Lüfte und die Deutsche Bahn macht das im großen Stil) und dem Töten und Quälen von Tieren unterschieden werden? Wo fängt das an (Kakerlaken) und wo hört es auf (Vegetarismus)?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Januar 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Jaja die Tierschützer sind wieder unterwegs. Was sind das nur für Leute die da so herrlich im Einklang der Natur leben. Sich lieber jede Nacht das Auto vom Marder zerfressen lassen, als jenem auch nur ein Haar zu krümmen. Oder jeden Tag die Hundepisse an Ihrem Eckhaus dulden, statt mit ner Logo-Steuerung die Spritzdüse aus der Nissan-Werbung nachzubauen...
> 
> Um zum Thema zu kommen: Liebe Tierschützer, muss nicht erstmal zwischen dem bloßen Vertreiben von Tieren (wie z.B. die Ratten der Lüfte und die Deutsche Bahn macht das im großen Stil) und dem Töten und Quälen von Tieren unterschieden werden? Wo fängt das an (Kakerlaken) und wo hört es auf (Vegetarismus)?


 
jetzt sei mal ehrlich, im grunde deines Herzen bist du doch auch Tierlieb und hast sogar "Ratten" in 
deinen Benutzerbild, die sind ja von den Ratten der Lüfte nicht soweit entfernt


----------



## Sinix (27 Januar 2011)

Das Thema Taubenabwehr zieht nun schon einen Rattenschwanz hinter sich her 

@Helmut, klar bin ich tierlieb, drumm müssen die Viecher in meinem Benutzerbild  (ob Ratten oder nicht) auch schuften und kriegen nix zu futtern. Siehst du nicht wie glücklich sie dabei drein schauen. *ROFL*


----------



## argv_user (27 Januar 2011)

*Stammtisch? OK:*

Gegen Tauben gibt es ein probates Mittel: der gewöhnliche Turmfalke.
Einziges Problem ist , neben der Anschaffung, dass man noch einen
Turm nebst Falkner braucht. Leider.

Von der Verwendung von Logo und dergleichen muss aus technischen 
und wirtschaftlichen Gründen dringend abgeraten werden.

a) Technik: Jeder weiß, dass da vorn ein Name draufsteht, und drin sind nur 
ein paar ICs. Was nichts bedeuten muss, aber manche machen sich da
schon so ihre Gedanken.

b) Wirtschaftlichkeit: Man vergeudet den wertvollen Atomstrom....


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (27 Januar 2011)

Mit einer LOGO Tauben vertreiben geht nicht.. du brauchst mindestens eine S7-315 


Jetzt mal im ernst.. warum so einen Aufwand, wenn es Gift schon im praktischen 2kg Eimer gibt? Hatten auch mal ein ähnliches Problem.. und jetzt haben wir keine Tauben mehr auf dem Gelände. 


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## M-Ott (27 Januar 2011)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Mit einer LOGO Tauben vertreiben geht nicht.. du brauchst mindestens eine S7-315


Tauben vertreiben geht mit einer LOGO deutlich besser, als mit einer S7-300. Die LOGO ist einfach deutlich kleiner und leichter und liegt beim Werfen viel besser in der Hand!


----------



## Nordischerjung (27 Januar 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Tauben vertreiben geht mit einer LOGO deutlich besser, als mit einer S7-300. Die LOGO ist einfach deutlich kleiner und leichter und liegt beim Werfen viel besser in der Hand!



Aber wenn du ne 315T nimmst, kannst du dir sogar ganz leicht deine Flugkurve berechnen


----------

